# drag suspension help!



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a 04 gto. and i was wondering if anyone new the best drag suspension set up. i am strictly thinking about drag racing not really care much about drivability. i was trying to see if qa1 had anything for a coilover set up but dindt see anything. so need some help on the best suspension for getting my 60ft down.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

go to pedders website. they have packages and just pieces depending on your wallet


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drag bags are arguably better than most packages and with the Mazda MPV bags around $80 they can't be beat on price. Lots of people have done the whole big bucks package thing and still had wheel hop and there are some very low ET guys (10 second) with nothing but bags. There are other things I'd look at with an '04 like stubs and half shafts that are prone to failure with good sticky tires. I just picked up some billet gForce stubs and I have an extra set of half shafts I picked up cheap on eBay for insurance. The stubs are **** easy to replace but if the stubs break you're screwed getting them out without a major production. Half shafts are fairly easy to replace after they break


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Drag bags are arguably better than most packages and with the Mazda MPV bags around $80 they can't be beat on price. Lots of people have done the whole big bucks package thing and still had wheel hop and there are some very low ET guys (10 second) with nothing but bags. There are other things I'd look at with an '04 like stubs and half shafts that are prone to failure with good sticky tires. I just picked up some billet gForce stubs and I have an extra set of half shafts I picked up cheap on eBay for insurance. The stubs are **** easy to replace but if the stubs break you're screwed getting them out without a major production. Half shafts are fairly easy to replace after they break


What are Stubs?:confused


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stubs are the connecting piece with splines on one end that go into the differential and the half shafts bolt to the other end. They are a weak point and if they snap off, which they do, you have to disassemble the diff to get the broken piece out. BMR and gForce make hardened ones that IMHO are a must have for dragging and especially if you have a M6. They're not cheap. Suspension parts have their place and I've replaced almost all of mine but I'd go with stubs and bags all the way over a "street/track/supermacho" package any day. You can see some here


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> Drag bags are arguably better than most packages and with the Mazda MPV bags around $80 they can't be beat on price. Lots of people have done the whole big bucks package thing and still had wheel hop and there are some very low ET guys (10 second) with nothing but bags. There are other things I'd look at with an '04 like stubs and half shafts that are prone to failure with good sticky tires. I just picked up some billet gForce stubs and I have an extra set of half shafts I picked up cheap on eBay for insurance. The stubs are **** easy to replace but if the stubs break you're screwed getting them out without a major production. Half shafts are fairly easy to replace after they break


I thought you snapped your driveshaft first?


----------

